# lateral inspection, pipe constriction



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I did a pipe inspection yesterday, I found a approx 25' section of 4" clay pipe that has been slip lined, at 25' the pipe becomes constricted to approx less than 2", my camera would not fit through. I believe constriction is the end of slip line section and is malformed slip line material. 

I do not offer roto rooter service. 

I was wondering is there a cutter for sewer snake that will cut through slip line material? 

Or is best remedy to dig up sewer and do a spot repair? 

Or should a slip line company come out and use robot cutter?

Any suggestion? Please chime in. I will try to post a pic of constriction


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

While not the only possibility, it is likely that broken pipe or debris caused the liner to form improperly. I suggest digging it up.

If you cut it out (no matter the method) you risk recreating part of the problem they were trying to eliminate with the liner.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Another possibility, Have lining company come out and steam cure it, It have seen that fix these problems also.

But to cut it out with a rooter or robotic cutter can takes day or even weeks.....


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Sewer Snake you can put a hole saw attachment on the end, You may have to engineer it.

This is usally at the end of the pipe, I don't know how deep it is but that looks like just a small 2 to 3 feet repair, if you wanted to make small repair.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not offer roto rooter service, either.

I do, however, offer drain cleaning services.

Don't say roto rooter. It's a bad word. Matter of fact, they'll prolly delete that part at best. At worst, this thread will be gone in the blink of an eye:laughing:

Why you got a camera if you don't clean no drains?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I do not offer roto rooter service, either.
> 
> I do, however, offer drain cleaning services.
> 
> ...


Sorry about my poor terminology. 

I had a job where I needed to inspect several hundred feet of sewer and that job helped pay for my camera.

I live and work in a small town, nobody else has a camera but several others have drain cleaning equipment. I keep real busy with re-pipe, remodel / construction and I dont need the drain cleaning work.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The danger in trying to use a hole saw type cutter on a snake is the low rpm's you run a big chance of breaking the pipe up at the area you are grinding. A robotic cutter would be a good choice but lots of money! If not under hardscape of super deep probably just better to dig instead of wasting time and money but the situation dictates your choices.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why you got a camera if you don't clean no drains?


I haven't cleaned drains in 14 years, I still have a Ridgid Camera.

I do hydrostatic test and repair sewer breaks under slabs....


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

You can always pipe burst it. We have bursted through plenty of bad liners


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would dig. Is it possible the roots are closing in causing the restriction?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like their curing bladder was to short. The company who did it should have a decent warranty on their work. I have never seen it re heated with a bladder but if they can it would be the best bet.

If not I would go with a spot repair. In have used a hole saw attachment (homemade) at the end of an 11/16 cable. It cuts but only goes until until the liner bottoms out on the hole saw bit. 

I messed with one for a day before I did a 1 hour spot repair on it. I had to get a tinted cement patch for the asphalt driveway but it was faster n the long run.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

It looks like they were trying to line a pipe. That should have been burst it dug. I used the liner that uses the whistle looking inverter with only one fail. I used they one with the inflatting bladder and it failed twice on one job. I heard they can reheat it. Just seems like more work than its worth. The whole saw in the cable does sound interesting


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I would dig. Digging pays the bills and has a 100% cure rate.


----------

